# ISO: Pair/Trio same sex rats Birmingham/Auburn AL



## krissyscritters (Nov 15, 2016)

I am searching for either a reputable breeder or rats available for adoption in my area. Unfortunately my google searches have proven hopeless and I do not feel comfortable purchasing from pet store


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Where do you live? Do you have a shelter nearby?


----------



## krissyscritters (Nov 15, 2016)

anilec said:


> Where do you live? Do you have a shelter nearby?


I am in Auburn. They do not have any rats available and when asked they seemed very hesitant that they would get them in the future.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Hmm I'd take a look on craigslist, you will most certainly find pet rats on there and most likely a few breeders. Just try not to buy from any breeders that say something like "for pets or feeders" Good luck on your searching!


----------



## shieldmaiden93 (Dec 5, 2016)

I have the same problem living in Birmingham, AL. Try the app All Paws. It will give you access to private breeders and shelters in the surrounding areas. I think there were a few in Mobile! Good luck


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Try to search the biggest city you can drive to + rat breeder. There must be at least 1 rat breeder in Atlanta for instance. I promise you driving even 5 hours to get healthy well socialized rats is a bargain compared to have to deal with behavioral problems and bad health in many pet store rats...but you already know that since you don't want to get them from a pet store you did your research


----------

